# Mass Notification System



## Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

I will be meeting with unversity officials this Friday to discuss the installation of a mass notification system. From what I have heard, these things are being used more and more these days. I understand the principles and some of the functions, but wonder if anybody has experience to share regarding the install?

I am most concerned about the mounting of big speakers on stacks & other exisitng structures. I'll need engineering to show details and adequate strength to hold the equipment - kind of like mounting additional antennae on existing towers. The parts about instant emails, tweets, phone calls etc are probably not with in my scope of operation. Anyway I'll learn more on Friday....


----------



## Coug Dad (Jan 6, 2010)

Re: Mass Notification System

The new inteligibility requirements make the old "Giant Voice" systems harder to provide.  MNS is no longer just cranking up the volume to hope people will hear it.


----------



## JBI (Jan 6, 2010)

Re: Mass Notification System

Back in the heydays of Catskill Resorts, bungalow colonies and summer camps... They all had loud speaker systems. My childhood hangout was situated between The Concord and Kutchers' Hotels with a multitude of colnies and camps all around as well. We listened to those PA systems all day long! Ah, the memories...

These days, 'noise pollution' concerns really limit the use of them. Most camps and colonies added more speakers pointing down to enable a volume reduction so as not to disturb the neighbors. Most of the resorts are gone - literally!

Make sure they understand the responsible use of an EMERGENCY announcement system. It is not for playing the College radio station all day (and night?    ) It is for emergency use only.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 6, 2010)

Re: Mass Notification System

Here is a great (CIMS) Critical Incident Management System that I have been assisting and it includes MNS applications.  It’s an all in one system and approved by DHS it has secure access control portals for responders, facility personnel and management etc.  It is designed for Health Care, Universities and can be used for multiple facilities etc.

If you want further information on it just let me know and I'll get you access to a demo  

Article on its release:

http://www.contingencyplanning.com/articles/73245/


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: Mass Notification System

Refer to NFPA 72 - 2010 Edition

In incidents like Columbine fire bombs were a part of attack.  Also in the Arkansas School Yard Shooting the Fire Alarm System was the choosen method by the two young perps to force people to exit the building and enter their killing zone.

*Chapter 24 Emergency Communications Systems (ECS) *

24.1 Application.

24.1.1    The application, installation, and performance of emergency communications systems and their components shall comply with the requirements of this chapter.

24.1.2*   The requirements of this chapter shall apply to emergency communications systems within buildings and outdoor areas.

*Chapter 27 Public Emergency Alarm Reporting Systems *

27.1 Application.

27.1.1    The provisions of this chapter apply to the proper configuration, performance, installation, and operation of public emergency alarm reporting systems and auxiliary alarm systems. Public emergency alarm reporting systems shall consist of alarm boxes and alarm processing equipment that communicate on a wired or wireless network(s), one-way or two-way, meeting the requirements of this chapter. This shall include systems that use a communications infrastructure that is publicly owned, operated, and controlled.


----------



## Mac (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: Mass Notification System

Some members of the community have expressed concerns about "unauthorized" use of the speaker system. I can just imagine...

All good info! Not sure I can get to the 2010 NFPA we are limited to the state approved standard, 2002 NFPA.

Keep it coming!


----------



## JBI (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: Mass Notification System

Mac - Talk to your regional DOS office. They may be able to help...


----------



## AegisFPE (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: Mass Notification System

It seems that a first step is to clarify what your campus is seeking to accomplish with MNS.  Do you want a "giant voice" in the yards, or is building notification sufficient.

Some schools utilize online technology to broadcast mass messages, via text or e-mail alerts.  This may not be as reliable at immediately reaching the targeted audience, but may be more easily implemented.

In addition to a MNS system, there should be consideration given to planning and drilling, so that those who hear the message know how to respond to it.

There are MNS standards in Annex E of the 2007 NFPA 72, which may be referenced in your next adoption cycle.

Also, 2009 IFC Section 404.3.3 adds provisions for, "Where facilities develop a lockdown plan..."  This does not specifically require MNS, but you could certainly use MNS to address some of the requirements.


----------



## Mac (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Mass Notification System

Well I learned a few things this afternoon. The system will include a few speakers mounted on a chimney; control panel supervised 24/7 at the campus security office; only a very few people have authority to initiate the system; and during our meeting, at 1:30, news reports from State University of NY Brockport campus reported an active shooter at the campus, which was in "lockdown"!

Yipes!

Being a state university (and NY State is deep in debt, FYI) Brockport will not likely have a MNS for some time...

Anyway, the installation of a few speakers should be a routine building permit. The system will be tested three times a year, and beyond that, we will probably never hear a peep from it.

I checked out 2007 NFPA 72 Annex E which has a good explanation of these things but which, unfortunately is only advisory.


----------



## north star (Jun 1, 2021)

*# ~ #*

*Re-engaging this conversation again...*
*
I have a military facility with an existing MNS that doesn't function well.
It is being discussed \ decided to replace the whole MNS.
*
*Q1):**  Could the CIMS ( in Post # 4 ) qualify as an approved MNS for a
military installation ?*
*Q2):**  If you were going to replace a complete MNS, what would you do ?*
*Q3):**  If a CIMS or a MNS is installed, what is the typical warranty for
these types of systems ?*
*Q4):**  Which NFPA Standard or Standards, will govern a new MNS, or
the CIMS ?

Any other info \ guidance will be "much appreciated" !   Thank you !*

*# ~ #*


----------



## cda (Jun 1, 2021)

Do you know what type of system is there now??

Does the building require a fire alarm system?


----------



## north star (Jun 1, 2021)

*@ = @*

*I do not know what type or brand.
Yes, ...there are fire alarm systems in multiple bldgs.*
*There are various alarms & troubles "going off" repeatedly.*

*I am on the Front End of all of this request.*

*@ = @*


----------



## Msradell (Jun 1, 2021)

north star said:


> *# ~ #*
> 
> *Re-engaging this conversation again...*
> 
> ...


I tried to go take a look at the system in Post #4 and I couldn't get the link to work, could you?


----------



## cda (Jun 1, 2021)

National Fire Protection - Mass Notification
					






					nationalfireinc.com


----------

